# summer sandals - socks or not?



## Cattia

If your LO is wearing summer sandals do you put socks with them? Abigail has some that are the same style as the Clarks doodles. I put socks with them because I worry they might rub but I think her feet get hot.


----------



## polaris

I would put on socks personally for the same reason as you mentioned.


----------



## T-Bex

It depends - Bethan's only pair of shoes are sandals, and if it's hot, she doesn't wear socks, but if it's colder, she does. They're Clarks and fit her really well, and don't rub, so it's all totally dependent on the weather.


----------



## Arcanegirl

If its a bit chilly then ill put socks on, but really hot like the other day and ill leave them off


----------



## Mynx

I'm with AG and TBex.. if it's hot then no socks but if it's a little cooler, I'll put socks on.

Evie's a little strange when it comes to shoes tho, she's obsessed with having them on all the time.. even when we've got her in a babygro ready for bed :haha:


----------



## iamgracie

Personally, for me, I won't put socks on if LO is wearing sandals on a hot summer day. Sandals are made as such (open), to let your feet "breathe" during a hot weather. If it's a cool day, why let your kid wear a sandal in the first place? :shrug: Just an opinion ladies! :flower: x


----------



## Mynx

iamgracie said:


> Personally, for me, I won't put socks on if LO is wearing sandals on a hot summer day. Sandals are made as such (open), to let your feet "breathe" during a hot weather. *If it's a cool day, why let your kid wear a sandal in the first place? *:shrug: Just an opinion ladies! :flower: x

I usually put socks and sandals on Evie if it's warm and if it's warmer than warm, then she'll go without socks .. I dont put them on her if it's raining or cold, that's what her trainers/closed-in shoes are for :flower: 
She actually prefers to wear socks with her sandals, even if it's hot.. she'll pick at her toes and ask for her socks if I dont put them on!


----------



## sabby52

I learned my lesson well the other day, I put a pair of crocs on Dec without socks and sent him to playgroup (he was there for 2 1/2 hours) my poor little man came home with blisters all over his little feet :( I really dont care if it is a fashion crime or if it looks silly in future my little mans feet come first and he will have socks on, unless the sandals are really soft. x


----------



## mummytobe

I keep socks on for her. I am worried itl rub. The woman in clarks said they need to wear in their shoes first before taking the socks off. So thats what im doing :)


----------



## Buffy71

The one time I let H wear hers without socks they rubbed her little ankle :cry:

I felt terrible when I took them off. It was just a bit pink, and she didn't seem to notice but that didn't help me feel any better!


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes got clarks doodles and he wears ankle socks with them.
id rather he wore socks then got sore feet


----------



## moomin_troll

iamgracie said:


> Personally, for me, I won't put socks on if LO is wearing sandals on a hot summer day. Sandals are made as such (open), to let your feet "breathe" during a hot weather. If it's a cool day, why let your kid wear a sandal in the first place? :shrug: Just an opinion ladies! :flower: x

if the child is wearing cotton socks with sandles the feet will still be able to breathe.


----------



## Rah

We wear socks


----------



## moomoo

Clarks said to let them wear them with socks for the firstfew times to stretch the leather. Now we let him wear socks on long walks, but none if he's just out in the garden XX


----------



## laura1991

Lily wont wear shoes with out socks no matter what the weather!


----------



## sparkle_1979

ruby has clarks sandles and I had her in them for a week or so with socks to wear them in and now she doesn't need socks and they dont seem to rub


----------



## Pink1981

Sid has socks, he is 19months. Sophie doesnt, she is nearly 4. I usually get her to wear socks the first few times she wears the sandals though, to help break them in.


----------



## Poppy7

Elliott has a pair of the Clarks Doodles sandals. I don't use socks with them but check his feet often for rubs etc. He has been fine and often takes them off anyway when he's in his pram!

We have a pair of Clarks Canvas Doodles as well. I always put little short socks with them though.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I put socks on her in case they rub.


----------



## jenny_wren

i put socks on unless it's a really hot day
in which case i put them on a little looser but they
don't seem to rub :thumbup:​


----------



## Cattia

Oh such mixed opinions - I am none the wiser! I did manage to find some short trainer style socks so they will be cooler. I think I will stick with them for now and maybe chance it without socks if the weather turns really hot again.


----------



## eddjanuary10

If its hot (which it rarely is in scotland!) then no socks but I carry some in my bag in case his feet start getting sweaty or he looks uncomfy. 9 times outta 10 its with socks though. x


----------



## T-Bex

iamgracie said:


> Personally, for me, I won't put socks on if LO is wearing sandals on a hot summer day. Sandals are made as such (open), to let your feet "breathe" during a hot weather. If it's a cool day, why let your kid wear a sandal in the first place? :shrugs:x

Because her sandals are her normal shoes - she only has one pair. They're techincally boys shoes, but they were the only ones I liked in the shop.


----------



## cleckner04

I never put socks on with Emma's sandals. She's been fine without.


----------



## Kte

I do with one pair of sandles as she she hates the feel of just the sandle on her feet but another pair she happily wears without. Also, I put socks on if its warm outside but still a bit chilly so she would have a summer dress and a light cardigan on with. We haven't had many incidents of really hot weather but on those occasions I would choose the pair she is happy to wear without socks.


----------

